# General > PC & Console Gaming >  brand new p4 controller

## alistair harper

For sale p4 (not original ps4) Doubleshock Wireless controller for ps4 brand new in box £30 ono collecting in bower

----------


## Rafaelli

Do you still have the controller or was it sold alreay bro?

----------


## alistair harper

hi I still have it and I'm in bower pm your details thanks

----------

